# Restoring a rally car



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

I cant even imagine taking on a project like this...








http://www.mat.fi/project1983audiouattroa2.htm
Be sure to take a look at some of the other stuff these guys have done, under "Projects".


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Restoring a rally car (PerL)*

For some reason I click on the "Photo" link and nothing comes up


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Restoring a rally car (Quattro Krant)*

What "photo" link?








Just click the link I posted, and click on "next" beneath the pic, right in the middle. Be sure to have Flash installed.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Restoring a rally car (PerL)*

I'll have to check it out at home then


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Restoring a rally car (Quattro Krant)*

WOW








looks like more fun than my project


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

dang it! i can't save any of the pics!!! ARG


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Restoring a rally car (PerL)*

I can, with Grab. 
Score 1 for Mac Users


----------



## needa4kq (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Restoring a rally car (Entwerfer des Audis)*

That may be the coolest thing i have ever seen.


----------

